# Lost wireless network access after update

## roarkh

I am running Gentoo unstable and after updating my system I no longer seem to be able to connect to my wireless network. The interface exists (wlp2s0) and my wireless network shows up in the Gnome 3.8 network manager. But it will not pick up an ip address at boot or if I click on it after booting.

This is what I see regarding the interface in dmesg...

```
i5 log # dmesg | grep "wlp2s0"

[    1.410797] systemd-udevd[209]: renamed network interface wlan0 to wlp2s0

[    1.813729] IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlp2s0: link is not ready
```

I have Windows 8 installed on another hard drive in this machine and it has no trouble connecting so I don't think it is a hardware issue. I would appreciate any guidance anyone can give me that might help me get this working again. Thanks in advance.

----------

## Logicien

In a root session, if it exist, be sure the net.wlp2s0 link is down

```
rc-service net.wlp2s0 status
```

and if needed

```
rc-service net.wlp2s0 stop
```

Than do

```
ifconfig wlp2s0 up

iwlist wlp2s0 scan | less
```

Do you see some Access Points? I am just trying to make the connexion manually. I think it's a good way to find the cause and resolv your problem. You can continue with the other commands needed like ip, iwconfig, wpa_supplicant, dhcpcd.

If you can establish a connexion by hands, than you can turn yourself to the configuration file /etc/conf.d/net. If you cannot, it can be a driver and/or firmware issue. Check the dmesg messages. Be sure your wireless driver do not complain about missing firmware files. In that case, the version of the firmware package in use may need to be upgraded.

----------

## roarkh

That's funny you mention a possible firmware issue, there is a message to that affect in dmesg.

```
[    1.813729] IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlp2s0: link is not ready

[    1.815586] r8169 0000:03:00.0 enp3s0: unable to load firmware patch rtl_nic/rtl8168e-3.fw (-2)

[    1.849074] r8169 0000:03:00.0 enp3s0: link down

[    1.849323] IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): enp3s0: link is not ready
```

I did not think it was related because it is reporting the problem on enp3s0 which is the wired interface, and that one works. Could this be part of the problem anyway?

rc-service does not seem to work on my system, I think because I have upgraded to systemd?

```
i5 log # rc-service net.wlp2s0 status

 * You are attempting to run an openrc service on a

 * system which openrc did not boot.

 * You may be inside a chroot or you may have used

 * another initialization system to boot this system.

 * In this situation, you will get unpredictable results!

 * If you really want to do this, issue the following command:

 * touch /run/openrc/softlevel
```

ifconfig wlp2s0 up executed with no messages and iwlist wlp2s0 scan does show a list of wireless access points, including mine. It also shows up in Gnome but selecting it seems to do nothing. Also, if I try to click on one of the other networks in the list it does not even ask me for a password.

----------

## Logicien

```
equery b /lib/firmware/rtl_nic/rtl8168e-3.fw

 * Searching for /lib/firmware/rtl_nic/rtl8168e-3.fw ... 

sys-kernel/linux-firmware-20130728 (/lib/firmware/rtl_nic/rtl8168e-3.fw)
```

So for your r8169 module who complain about missing firmware file rtl8168e-3.fw you should install the linux-firmware package. I don't think this is related to your wireless problem.

If you use Systemd, what's the Openrc message make think of, do

```
systemctl status net.wlp2s0
```

and if needed

```
systemctl stop net.wlp2s0
```

It's seem's that your wireless device work. It's generally the case when AP are seen with iwlist. To continue manually, you need to know how you connect to your Access Point. Is it with Wep or Wpa protocols? You need to edit and configure /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf and include your Access Point and be able to connect to with the wpa_supplicant command. When you are associated, you can use the dhcpcd or dhclient command to connect to your Access Point.

I am not giving all the steps in detail. The Gnome network Gui, should do it for you and you sould be able to connect with. But if it is a part of your problem, you have to put your hands in the camboui to figure out the culprit. It is possible that NetworkManager is not running. What does the command

```
ps aux | grep -i network
```

return?

----------

